# Considering a SS/Fixie, advice pls on these...



## mightyquin (23 Jan 2011)

I'm looking to buy a new bike, for general running about/commuting and I also like doing cycle trails. 

Started looking at hybrid's intead of replacing my knackered mountain bike, then I read about SS/Fixed bikes.....

I'm on a budget. I could get a Mongoose Maurice for £259 or for the same price a Vitus Vee 1. I know the mongoose uses 700 tyres and the Vee 1 26in (possibly better for avoiding punctures?), but what's the better of the two?

http://www.vitusbike...ain-bikes/vee-1

http://www.evanscycl...ampaign=froogle

I actually like the look of the Mongoose  but will people laugh at me if I use it? I'm a bit worried about some comments I've read about the brakes not working on the painted rims - I will need to be able to stop without throwing myself to the ground or riding into a wall to avoid a car/bus/person.

Are either of these worth considering or should I find an old racing bike to have converted to SS? Also I know the difference between SS and fixed, but what's the benefit of fixed? Surely it's better to be able to just coast instead of constantly spinning? 

I'm also thinking if I go for one of these I'd get the old mountain bike sorted out so I can use that for off roading.

Cheers


----------



## colinr (23 Jan 2011)

> ...for general running about/commuting and I also like doing cycle trails




What do you mean by trails? Lumpy and gravelly or flat and earthy? Are you going to want to ride the bike on trails every week, or is it just something that would be a nice option for that one nice weekend in the summer?


This is going to affect what sort of setup you want, I would choose what purpose your single speed bike will serve and go for something that meets it. Of the two, the Mongoose looks better for general running about but sounds like you'd want to sand the braking surface and get better brake blocks from the start.


As for fixed vs single speed, it's personal preference.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Jan 2011)

what is it Nike say?


----------



## mightyquin (24 Jan 2011)

Or, what about this one ? http://www.evanscycles.com/products...-speed-road-bike-ec025745?query=jamis#answers

If you buy online from Evans you can try this out for 30 days and return it for a refund if you don't like it. Could be worth a try I'm thinking..........


----------



## colinr (24 Jan 2011)

Never heard of Jamis but people seem to like them. Doesn't look bad on paper either.
I'd listen to what Greg said about what Nike say.


----------



## mightyquin (24 Jan 2011)

I want to 'just do it' but don't want to end up with a crap bike either! 

It's a jungle out there!


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Jan 2011)

Fuji Track Classic, with a brake fitted.


----------



## colinr (24 Jan 2011)

The Fuji is a bit pricier though and the off-the-peg gearing is pretty brutal.
This Charge is £330 - looks like a decent all-rounder: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/charge-plug-grinder-2010/
Wiggle let you have it for a 7 day trial period too.


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Jan 2011)

colinr said:


> The Fuji is a bit pricier though and the off-the-peg gearing is pretty brutal.
> This Charge is £330 - looks like a decent all-rounder: http://www.wiggle.co...g-grinder-2010/
> Wiggle let you have it for a 7 day trial period too.



The new Fuji (2010 onwards) has nice gearing, 46:15. The charge is another option too, that comes with brakes.


----------



## colinr (24 Jan 2011)

46:15 is still around 80", not exactly beginner friendly! Unless you're a masochist.


----------



## mightyquin (31 Jan 2011)

Any advice on this one please - it's been modified a fair bit, I really don't know if it's good/bad! 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Kona-Paddy-Wa...0517417710?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item45f83be2ee


----------



## colinr (31 Jan 2011)

Bandwagons are fine, the chain is horrendously slack in that picture though! The upgrades are mostly cosmetic, I wouldn't spend extra on it for them.

Do you have a budget for your single speed?

Merlin are selling the 2010 Bandwagon for £450 right now - link.


----------



## mightyquin (31 Jan 2011)

Colin, sent you a pm, thanks.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Jan 2011)

The kona has a better, butted, frame than the Charge which is plain guage, and better/nicer/hipper wheels. Prefer the Plug's chainset though. I'd have to chuck the Plug's 'guards in a skip. in the flesh, in that colour they look awful imo. Charge paint is not the most robust on the planet either.

I own a plug btw so am not merely biased in favour of the Kona but it's a better/prettier bike, and prettier is important right....?


----------



## Manonabike (31 Jan 2011)

Well I'm also interested in a single speed but I had not even looked at what was in offer until I saw the bikes shown here  - I'm surprised at how cheap some of these bikes are. I wanted to build myself a single speed one out of a Reynolds 531 frame - mainly because I wanted something with a bit more character and also wanted to experience the joy of finding the parts and putting it all together. It will cost me more than the £330 bike from Wiggle but that is OK cause the bike I'm building will have things like a brooks saddle to start with, will be painted with a colour of my choice, the gear ratio will be decided by me, etc,etc. The point I'm trying to make is that you can indeed build yourself a singles speed out an old bike, it will probably cost you a bit more that some of those bikes listed here but at the same time you are building it the way you want to. I know that if I bought any of those bikes listed here I would have to spend an extra 100+ in a saddle, handlebars, etc.


----------



## colinr (31 Jan 2011)

I've nearly finished my own build, starting with no parts whatsoever - there was nothing cheap at all about it!

But like you say, I've ended up with exactly what I wanted without compromises so I won't end up changing everything.


----------



## mightyquin (31 Jan 2011)

Manonabike said:


> Well I'm also interested in a single speed but I had not even looked at what was in offer until I saw the bikes shown here  - I'm surprised at how cheap some of these bikes are. I wanted to build myself a single speed one out of a Reynolds 531 frame - mainly because I wanted something with a bit more character and also wanted to experience the joy of finding the parts and putting it all together. It will cost me more than the £330 bike from Wiggle but that is OK cause the bike I'm building will have things like a brooks saddle to start with, will be painted with a colour of my choice, the gear ratio will be decided by me, etc,etc. The point I'm trying to make is that you can indeed build yourself a singles speed out an old bike, it will probably cost you a bit more that some of those bikes listed here but at the same time you are building it the way you want to. I know that if I bought any of those bikes listed here I would have to spend an extra 100+ in a saddle, handlebars, etc.



If I knew (when I know) what I'm doing that's the way I'd go, more fun I think!


----------



## mightyquin (31 Jan 2011)

GregCollins said:


> The kona has a better, butted, frame than the Charge which is plain guage, and better/nicer/hipper wheels. Prefer the Plug's chainset though. I'd have to chuck the Plug's 'guards in a skip. in the flesh, in that colour they look awful imo. Charge paint is not the most robust on the planet either.
> 
> I own a plug btw so am not merely biased in favour of the Kona but it's a better/prettier bike, and prettier is important right....?



I looked at both bikes in the shops, both are nice bikes and of course, looks are important!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Jan 2011)

mightyquin said:


> I looked at both bikes in the shops, both are nice bikes and of course, looks are important!



whereas I bought my plug 2010 merely because it was cheap from wiggle!

though I've grown accustomed to its face, as it were, as it has a certain robust charm, which is about to get a deal more aggressive once I put the new cockpit on.


----------



## mightyquin (1 Feb 2011)

Is your Plub the cherry red one with green wheels? I was very tempted by one of those yesterday and could have opened my wallet if the salesman had bothered to pay any attention! Lovely bikes and nicely finished.

But......I've collected my s/h Paddy Wagon tonight and am very happy so far, although I only rode it a short distance (no lights). It's 'well loved' with a good few marks here and there, so I'm not going to be precious about it (I'd be so careful with a brand new bike) but I'd like to refresh it a little with new grip tape and saddle, maybe in some funky colour! 

There's no fixed wheel cog on the upgraded wheels, but I'm happy to stick to the SS/freewheel for a while. I think it's going to be fun!  (will add a pic later).


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Feb 2011)

mightyquin said:


> *Is your Plub the cherry red one with green wheels?* I was very tempted by one of those yesterday and could have opened my wallet if the salesman had bothered to pay any attention! Lovely bikes and nicely finished.
> 
> But......I've collected my s/h Paddy Wagon tonight and am very happy so far, although I only rode it a short distance (no lights). It's 'well loved' with a good few marks here and there, so I'm not going to be precious about it (I'd be so careful with a brand new bike) but I'd like to refresh it a little with new grip tape and saddle, maybe in some funky colour!
> 
> There's no fixed wheel cog on the upgraded wheels, but I'm happy to stick to the SS/freewheel for a while. I think it's going to be fun!  (will add a pic later).



Blue Charge Plug 2010. It now has different wheels on, Halo Aerorage.


----------



## mightyquin (7 Feb 2011)

Here's my ride. Bit dull looking though, I'm thinking of pimping it with a new saddle, grip tape, and possibly new brake handles (top bar fitting instead). Any ideas?


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Feb 2011)

I think it looks nice personally.


----------



## colinr (7 Feb 2011)

It's not dull, it's understated, a fine look. I'd go for black bar tape because it doesn't show the filth off so much.

Brakes, is this because you're not comfortable riding on the hoods? I'd get used to them before deciding to mess with things, you could get cross levers and have brakes in both positions though.


----------



## mightyquin (7 Feb 2011)

Cheers both, yes it looks understated and probably better that way to avoid the attention of theives. I was considering brown saddle and bar tape for a slightly more retro look but I think it need more chrome for that look too (?), so maybe I'll stick with black (I like it more having taken that pic!).

Brakes - I guess I am still trying to get used to the drop bars/hoods - I had a racer before so it's not completely new to me, although I'm tending to ride on the hoods mostly rather than drops. Cross levers would be ideal, but I'll give it more time first to see how I get on.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Feb 2011)

well done for getting the half link chain on the right way up and the right way round (are you listening Evans Gatwick)

could do with a bit of slack taking out though.

nice bike.


----------



## mightyquin (8 Feb 2011)

Cheers. 

I went to the Evans maintenance workshop in Croydon last night (posted a 'review' in the general section for other newbies) which was great if you've never worked on a bike before. 

The guy there, (thanks Oli) showed me how to tension the chain correctly and recommended a grey Charge saddle to replace the tatty old one that came with the bike. I bought stuff to clean and lube the chain at the weekend, and the rest of the bike is OK for now, but I want to change the bar tape and brake hoods.....


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Feb 2011)

mightyquin said:


> Cheers.
> 
> I went to the Evans maintenance workshop in Croydon last night (posted a 'review' in the general section for other newbies) which was great if you've never worked on a bike before.
> 
> The guy there, (thanks Oli) showed me how to tension the chain correctly and r*ecommended a grey Charge saddle to replace the tatty old one that came with the bike. I bought stuff to clean and lube the chain at the weekend*, and the rest of the bike is OK for now, but I want to change the bar tape and brake hoods.....



See this is why they offer the courses!  Wouldnt bother me though because I buy kit from them all the time. I still want to do the indexing workshop.


----------



## mightyquin (8 Feb 2011)

Of course, it's a great way for them to make a few sales but I needed everything I bought (I should add that I asked which saddle they'd recommend to go with the bike) and a great opportunity as you have your bike with you, and the staff don't have to serve anyone else.


----------

